# Applying as a Non Resident of Canada, in Dubai



## mikedrake (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

Desperately need someone's help for this!

I've been trying for weeks now to find out how to do register myself as a Non Resident of Canada.

I asked my Canadian buddies here in Dubai, but they said that they had it done through an accountant in Canada. I'm completely on my own here, hence can't go through an accountant. Basically, I have to do it myself.

I tried going on the Canadian govt website, but no luck - it's too big and confusing; even went to the consulate in Dubai and they told me to go to the website. #useless-consular-service-people

Can someone please tell me in detail, preferably step-by-step, what I have to do?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you try posting in the "Canada" section of the forum??


----------



## mikedrake (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunset said:


> Did you try posting in the "Canada" section of the forum??


I'll try but doubt that will help.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Is this for tax purposes? This is the easiest thing ever... if you are out of Canada for more than 6 months of the year you are automatically considered a "Non Resident" Which means your tax return is filed as a Non-Resident and must be mailed to a different location for processing (Alberta if i remember right)

If you need an accountant from Canada who is familiar with this let me know...


----------



## mikedrake (Apr 27, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> Is this for tax purposes? This is the easiest thing ever... if you are out of Canada for more than 6 months of the year you are automatically considered a "Non Resident" Which means your tax return is filed as a Non-Resident and must be mailed to a different location for processing (Alberta if i remember right)
> 
> If you need an accountant from Canada who is familiar with this let me know...


Thanks Infamous - yes, this is for tax purposes.

To be honest, I should've done this way back in 2006 when I moved to Dubai, but I didn't know. I only found out recently.

I go back to Toronto once a year, but only for 3 weeks. This means that I have been out of Canada for six consecutive months every year.

Anyway, do you know if there is a way for me to check my status? i.e. if I'm still a resident or if I'm a non-resident? Just in case, can you help me out with that accountant (whom I guess has experience with this)?

Thanks.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

It is honestly very straight forward.... You just have your Tax return filled out normally but you indicate it's as "non-resident". Realistically they have no way of knowing you have been out of country this long but your statements will show this when you submit them.

Note that if you have been receiving any HST credits you will OWE those back as only "Residents" qualify. I ran into this from last year. 

Shoot me a PM with any other questions and I can refer you to a friend of mine who does all my taxes. Realistically since you have been out for so long you would have had no T4's etc... so as far as RC is concerned you aren't making any money at all.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

mikedrake said:


> Thanks Infamous - yes, this is for tax purposes.
> 
> To be honest, I should've done this way back in 2006 when I moved to Dubai, but I didn't know. I only found out recently.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,

I think it is important for you to fix your previous filings with the CRA. It is not a big deal. Give them a call on that 1800 number and explain that you forgot to adjust your status going back 2006. They will re-assess your income tax, however, from 2006 until now. You might have to pay some stuff back. 

By adjusting your situation, if you have any RRSPs, you might be able to cash it on a preferred rate since you are outside Canada for more than 2 years.

Do you have children living in Canada ? if you do, by law you have to declare income tax in Canada

In my income tax filed this year I selected the option non resident and I even received a call from CRA about my global income which I disclosed but did not pay any tax on the extra income made. I am not sure why they ask nevertheless.

I think it is better to do that than getting audited by CRA through those random drawings


----------

